# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Ryli Morgan, Joe Moe, Industry changes, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – Episode 105

Well, our 2016 Transworld coverage is in the books, WestCoast Haunters Convention is in full swing, and the Big Scary Show is prepping for the Midwest Haunter’s Convention.

On this show, Badger brings us interviews with Scream Queen Ryli Morgan, and organizer Joe Moe from Mad Monster Party in Charlotte. The Roundtable of Terror is a reflection of the past 4 years and how the haunt industry has changed, including the convention landscape.

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, The Unknown Scare-Actor features haunt actor and author Christine Lajewski in Scare-Actor Spotlight, and Storm rants about real names in the haunt industry. Vysther is back with his review of the Akron Haunted Schoolhouse and Laboratory, and The Haunt Rocker keeps spinning the spooky tunes.

We his the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to…

THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Verse 13 – Empty Coffin
Shadows Symphony – The Haunting of the Crowley House
Music for Haunts – Church of Torment 

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

